# Any NW45's or close Try & Like NARS Mata Hari?



## doniad101 (Jan 18, 2007)

If I've posted this in the wrong place I apologize now, but I've looked at the reviews and didnt see one on this and I've tried makeupalley, but noone of a darker complexion wrote a review. Thanks so much for any opinions!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 19, 2007)

I had it and I liked it, but it was a bit too cool for me.  It would be a really nice spring/summer blush, but it was Winter, so I swapped it on MUA.  I prefer Crazed.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 3, 2009)

I love NARS Mata Hari.. It looks great on my dark skin


----------

